# bedsharing in cold house



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

How do you bedshare in the winter? We live in an old house that gets VERY cold. Usually we sleep under layers of blankets. DD is only 2 months old and seems to sleep like a rock. Because she doesn't really move I currently put the covers up to my waist and just dress her in a fuzzy sleeper.... but as its getting colder the other night ago I scooted down and put the covers down to about our shoulders. I'm also starting to get her used to me spooning her that way the covers cam be lower by her face plus it's less likely for her to roll when she can.

Am I over thinking this? Most things I read make covers out to be evil baby killing machines.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

My house gets frigid! I dress baby in layers, usually onsie, footsie PJs, sometimes a sleep sack too. But we do use like 3 blankets, I just keep scooting myself lower in the bed, so my face is level with babys face and only pull covers up to my armpit.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

My DH is like a furnace at night, sleeping between the two of us our kids have stayed plenty warm in the winters. I scoot down too when baby is next to me so I don't accidently cover him. Also so the nursing isn't continuous all night.


----------



## MamaCB (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe this is your winter of splurging on fossil fuels? We didn't start bedsharing until our baby was older, and it was spring. Now, we are dealing with this for the first time. We let her share our covers, but she doesn't like them so we are having to brainstorm. It's a different issue with a smaller baby, though.

We are thinking about having two separate blankets, one for each parent, wrapped around us individually. However, because we have a toddler now (age one), it doesn't matter if the blankets touch her accidentally.


----------



## SandiMae (Jul 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3LilChunklins*
> 
> My house gets frigid! I dress baby in layers, usually onsie, footsie PJs, sometimes a sleep sack too. But we do use like 3 blankets, I just keep scooting myself lower in the bed, so my face is level with babys face and only pull covers up to my armpit.


We did this when we visited relatives for about a week when ds was about two months old; it worked great for us. I felt like if my face was by his, then his would also be uncovered. But I also did what someone else said, I think, that is to use an extra blanket to keep my shoulder warm.

The room we stayed in was actually about 58-60*. A nursing tank under a button-up flannel or fleece shirt should help you stay okay while nursing







Oh, and you may want to consider socks for your l.o. under footy p.j.s--I felt so sad when I found cold toesies under the sleeper! Also, I don't think you're overthinking it. I think you're planning ahead to make sure you're all okay this winter. And I don't think you have to crank up the heat (if it is even possible for you)--on the opposite extreme, we live in FL and only used the a/c to bring he house down to 89-90* when he was tiny. This summer, we kept it at 86-87* and utilized the fans and enjoyed seeing him run around in just his little cloth dipey







So do what works for your family and keep babies safe from the death trap of blankets


----------



## Laureloo (Jun 20, 2011)

My daughter is 13 months now but we had the same issue last winter! I would dress her in warm pajamas and socks and cover her torso and legs (leaving arms free) with a small, lightweight wool or cotton baby blanket tucked in around her body. That seemed to keep her warm enough and she was small enough that I wasn't worried about her rolling around and getting tangled in the blanket at that point. I would dress warmly for bed as well, especially on top, usually with a sweater or sweatshirt over a nursing tank. I would use blankets and a comforter up to my waist and lay so that my daughter's face was just about in my armpit. I was warm enough, she was warm enough, and we could still nurse easily enough when she woke up.


----------

